# Crazy busy week!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so overwhelmed, how do you all do the week long big events? :crazy:
We were on vacation last week visiting my Dad <800 mile drive!>, kids started school yesterday. 
Our state fair started today, and I had to take my son up there today and spend ALL day while he did his country ham speech <over 700 kids in our state did this project>. 
We're about an hour from the fairgrounds, but took about 2 hrs tgetting home hanks to road construction .

Tomorrow I take my 3 kids back for the market goat show. They show tomorrow afternoon, then again Sat afternoon. 
I tried to clip the wethers this evening after washing/drying, but 1st one must not have been completely dry as the clipper blades didn't want to work! I ended up pulling out a cheap old pair I use for minor stuff, and it finished the job just fine! Praying the clippers work for the 2nd wether tomorrow morning so we can get him done quickly.

Sunday the kids have 3 does to clip up, thankfully I don't think they need much done. Mon morning they are taking 5 breeding goats up to the state fair, and show Mon evening and again on Tues morning.

On top of all of this, something is wrong with my truck - dash lights and tail lights are not working! Brake lights work fine. Hubby checked the fuses but said they are fine. I can't get it looked at until after the state fair stuff is done. Did I mention how bad luck seems to love me?

I also feel like we are moving out lol 2 bags of food, cooler, tack box, sleeping bags/blankets & pillow, clothing.

I couldn't imagine having to go somewhere for a week long show!:crazy:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you enjoyed your vacation. Did you end up taking the nephews?

Good luck at the show. Those are definitely stressful times.


----------

